# Comment brancher l'adaptateur fibre sur la borne Airport ?



## coolworm (17 Août 2013)

Bonjour à tous,
J'aimerais avoir votre aide pour réussir à *brancher mon adaptateur optique (free) directement sur ma borne airport extreme*. Ainsi je pourrais me dispenser de ma freebox v5 qui bride ma connexion.

J'ai vu que c'était possible en passant par des routeurs ou des PC (sous linux).
J'ai consulter de nombreux sites qui traitent du sujet mais jamais pour nous les mac users.
Ils parlent souvent de Vlan 835 ou 836 etc.
Malgré mes premières manipulations (assez basiques) je sèche...

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée ? Merci d'avance pour votre aide 


voici en gros ce que j'aimerais faire :

*Internet *<--->*prise fibre optique* <---> *adaptateur fibre/ethernet* <---> *airport extreme* <---> *mon mac, mes ibidules...*


----------



## coolworm (18 Août 2013)

_(je n'arrive pas à éditer mon post, je corrige ma faute ici : "J'ai consulté")_

Quelqu'un aurait-il un début d'idée pour m'aider dans mon problème ?
Souhaitez-vous les liens vers les sites que j'ai pu trouver sur le sujet ?

Il est possible de brancher son adaptateur fibre directement sur un routeur ou un PC pour ne plus être bridé dans son débit internet. Par exemple des freenautes arrivent à passer de 45mb/s avec la freebox v5 en mode bridge à plus de 100mb/s avec un routeur.

Mais je n'arrive pas à faire la manipulation sur une borne airport extreme.

Merci d'avance
coolworm


----------



## Polo35230 (19 Août 2013)

Bonjour,

Je ne suis pas bien placé pour te répondre, je ne suis pas chez Free, et je n'ai pas d'Airport Extreme...
Donc, si j'ai bien compris, tu veux laisser la Freebox de côté, et n'utiliser QUE le convertisseur Fibre de le Freebox Optique V5 en le reliant (via ethernet) au port wan ethernet del'Airport.

Pour la théorie, ta chaîne de liaison serait réalisable si l'Airport savait gérer les Vlans.
Ça demande confirmation, mais il faudrait qu'elle laisse passer les Vlans (les trames ethernet étant taggées (835 pour les services, et 836 pour le Net). Pour moi, ce n'est pas possible.
Donc, il faudrait un équipement (routeur ou switch N3) pour gérer les Vlans.

Et même là, pour configurer l'ensemble, c'est assez technique. 
Pour utiliser uniquement l'Internet public (sans les services Free (TV Tel)), donc SANS la FreeBox, il faudra configrer sur les Macs l'interface eth (ou wifi) de façon à tagger (Vlan 836) les trames ethernet en sortie.

Si tu veux utiliser les services Free dans cette configuration, donc AVEC la Freebox, ce sera encore plus complexe, cat il faudra connecter la Freebox (en mode bridge et en ethernet) également sur le Routeur, et de façon à gérer les Vlans 835 et 836.
Pas simple à mettre en oeuvre, parce qu'on s'éloigne de toute logique Free. Dans cette conf, l'adaptateur et la Freebox ne sont alors plus reliés entre eux, mais, sur un routeur.

Mais je comprend ta démarche
Effectivement, sur le net, il est bien question que cette Freebox, avec ce nouvel adaptateur plombe les perfs, et c'est dû non à l'adaptateur, mais à la FreeBox elle même.
Donc l'idée de se servir de l'adaptateur comme d'un modem, et de déporter la Freebox est excellente, mais pas facile à réaliser...

A mon avis, plus simple d'attendre une maj de la  FreeBox pour corriger le pb...


----------



## coolworm (20 Août 2013)

Bonjour Polo35230,
Tout d'abord merci beaucoup pour ta réponse détaillée.
Tu as bien compris mon idée.
Je vais me renseigner sur la gestion des vlans par la borne Airport. J'ai lu sur un forum que osX les gère en natif mais je n'ai pas trouvé plus d'infos. J'ai fouillé dans les préférences mais en vain.

Pour ta première idée, c'est à dire configurer le vlan 836 sur le mac. Pourrais tu m'éclairer ? Je n'ai pas bien compris. 
Mais une idée serait peut-être de brancher l'adaptateur fibre directement sur le port ethernet du mac (imac dans mon cas). J'ai tenté sans réussir . J'ai lu des histoires bien compliquées autour du PPPOE mais je n'ai pas réussi à adapter...

Pour la deuxième, je visualise bien le schéma de connexion. Disons que je passe cette option dans un premier temps car je me suis payé un borne airport (la dernière version plate) donc je ne souhaite pas encore réinvestir.
Mais je pense qu'en toute logique ta proposition serait la bonne. C'est ce qu'on fait certains bidouilleurs avec quelques lignes de commande sous linux.

Pour la mise à jour du firmware je pense que l'on peut attendre... 
En effet, il semble que free fait se "bridage" pour inciter les abonnés à passer en freebox V6 et donc payer 6 euros de plus par mois. Personnellement je n'ai pas de télé donc ça ne m'intéresse pas. 

Merci encore pour tes quelques éclairages.
coolworm


----------



## Polo35230 (21 Août 2013)

Je vois que tu as envie de te lancer dans les grandes mnoeuvres...



coolworm a dit:


> Pour ta première idée, c'est à dire configurer le vlan 836 sur le mac. Pourrais tu m'éclairer ? Je n'ai pas bien compris.
> Mais une idée serait peut-être de brancher l'adaptateur fibre directement sur le port ethernet du mac (imac dans mon cas). J'ai tenté sans réussir . J'ai lu des histoires bien compliquées autour du PPPOE mais je n'ai pas réussi à adapter...


La Freebox se sert des Vlans pour séparer les flux (TV, Tel,Web,...) en établissant des "tuyaux" logiques sur un même lien physique (la fibre). Ce qui différencie ces tuyaux, ce sont les numéros de Vlans. 
Ces numéros sont intégrés à la trame ethernet par un équipement (routeur, switch, machine).
Dans ton cas, puisque l'Airport  ne sait pas faire (enfin, je crois...), on peut le faire sur le Mac. Mais dans cette configuration, seul le Mac pourra aller sur internet (sauf si tu le configure pour partager ta connexion internet)

Pour configurer ton Mac, il faut configurer une nouvelle connexion réseau sur l'interface Ethernet.
Appelons-la EtherVlan (interface: PPPoE, Ethernet: Ethernet, Nom du service: EtherVlan)
En principe, pas besoin de renseigner le "Serveur PPPoE"
Par contre, il faut bien renseigner le "Nom du Compte" et le "Mot de Passe" avec les élément donnés par Free. Tu as dû les utiliser quand tu as configuré la Feebox. C'est le login/password qui sert à t'hautentifier auprès du FAI en connexion PPPoE (enfin, si cest du PPPoE...)

Ensuite, il faut configurer le Vlan 836
Toujours dans la conf réseau, sous la liste des interfaces, il y a un petit engrenage (à côté du "-"). En cliquant dessus, tu as accès à un menu contextuel.
Choisis "Gérer les interfaces virtuelles", puis "+" et  "Nouveau réseau Vlan"
Balise: 836 
Interface: Ethernet (ou EtherVlan si on le voit)
Bien sûr, bien faire "Appliquer" ou Créer" pour prendre en compte...

En théorie, le Mac devrait se connecter (en PPPoE) à ton FAI sur le Vlan 836. Un serveur Free devrait t'envoyer une adresse IP, un masque, les DNS, une passerelle.
L'adresse IP que ton Mac aura sera une adresse IP publique de chez Free (celle qu'aurait eu le port Wan de la Box si tu avais utilisée celle-ci).

On peut rêver, ça tombera peut-être en marche...


----------



## coolworm (21 Août 2013)

Merci pour toutes les infos...
Je teste tout cela au plus vite et je reviens faire mon feedback.
Espérons que ça marche...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h51 ----------

WOUHA !!!!
excusez moi l'expression mais "c'est un truc de fou !!!!"

Avec la méthode de Polo35230, que je remercie mille fois, je viens de passer ma connexion fibre de 6mo/s à 38mo/s  (edit : 115mo/s sur un serveur parisien avec speedtest...) (pas des bits, bien des bytes ou octets) ! c'est INCROYABLE !

J'essaie de faire un peu de ménage et de trouver une solution avec la borne airport mais déjà là je suis ravi !


----------



## Polo35230 (22 Août 2013)

coolworm a dit:


> je viens de passer ma connexion fibre de 6mo/s à 38mo/s  (edit : 115mo/s sur un serveur parisien avec speedtest...) (pas des bits, bien des bytes ou octets) ! c'est INCROYABLE !
> 
> J'essaie de faire un peu de ménage et de trouver une solution avec la borne airport mais déjà là je suis ravi !


Tu dois être un des rares particuliers à atteindre des débits pareils sur le net.
115Mo/s=  920Mbps. Le port Giga du Mac est au taquet, et bien sûr, ce n'est pas la fibre qui va le ralentir...
Un record ?

Faut relativiser. Ce n'est que sur l'accès (ou pas loin).
Faut pas que X Niel s'en apperçoive. Free fait du shaping en émission côté box, mais visiblement, ils ne font pas de Trafic policy en réception de leur côté. Ça viendra...
Les débits ne seront pas les mêmes avec Youtube...

Mais attention, ton Mac est maintenant une vraie passoire. Il est accessible directement via ton adresse IP publique (qui est fixe en plus, chez Free). Pour la sécurité, c'est nul. L'installation d'un firewall (ou une bonne utilisation de l'existant) sur le Mac est certainement nécessaire...

Pour l'Airport Extreme, il faudait configurer son port ethernet wan à l'dentique de celui du Mac. Pour la partie PPPoE, c'est bien sûr faisable. Pour la partie Vlan, ça m'étonnerait. Apple a négligé plein de choses dans ses équipement réseaux...:mouais:


----------



## coolworm (22 Août 2013)

Oui, je n'en suis pas revenu quand j'ai fait le test. Je l'ai réalisé trois fois sur speedtest.net avec un serveur sur Paris. Dans les autres villes de France ça tourne autour de 11 à 38.

Je pense effectivement qu'il ne s'agit que des temps d'accès car quelques tests de téléchargements m'ont vite ramené à la réalité.
J'ai rebranché l'installation classique après ces quelques tests car l'idée de départ est de brancher la borne airport sur l'adaptateur fibre.

J'ai effectivement trouvé de quoi configurer le PPPOE sur la borne mais il ne reconnait pas les identifiant et mot de passe. Aucune info sur les VLANS. Je pense que tu as raison. Il s'agir quand même d'un sacré manque pour un routeur de ce prix.

Dans un précédent poste tu proposais un switch avec un vlan de niveau 3. Si ce n'est pas trop te demander, aurais tu un exemple "bon marché" en gigabit à me conseiller ?

Du coup je pense que le schéma deviendrait

*Adaptateur fibre*<-->*switch VlanN3 configurable*<--> *borne aiport pour le wifi*<-->*ibidules*
'->* Mac en ethernet*​
Merci encore


----------



## Polo35230 (22 Août 2013)

coolworm a dit:


> J'ai effectivement trouvé de quoi configurer le PPPOE sur la borne mais il ne reconnait pas les identifiant et mot de passe. Aucune info sur les VLANS.


C'est normal que ça ne marche pas; Pour que ça marche, il aurait fallu que les trames ethernet encapsulant le PPPoE soient taggées en 836.




coolworm a dit:


> Dans un précédent poste tu proposais un switch avec un vlan de niveau 3. Si ce n'est pas trop te demander, aurais tu un exemple "bon marché" en gigabit à me conseiller ?
> Du coup je pense que le schéma deviendrait
> 
> *Adaptateur fibre*<-->*switch VlanN3 configurable*<--> *borne aiport pour le wifi*<-->*ibidules*
> '->* Mac en ethernet*​


Alors, pour la conf, je verrai plutôt le Mac sur un des ports ethernet de la borne Airport. et pourqoui pas la Freebox aussi...
Le principe serait que l'Airport soit PPPoE (côté Wan), mais sans gérer les Vlans (c'est le switch qui taggera).
Côté Lan, l'Airport serait serveur DHCP et point d'accès wifi (ou ethernet) pour ton réseau local. 
Ces équiments n'auront pas à se préoccuper des Vlans.
Mais ça, c'est de la théorie. Pas facile à mettre en oeuvre. 

Pour le switch de niveau 3 (donc intégrant des fonctions IP et de gestion des Vlan), il y a des matériels (du genre Cisco) qui font ça très bien.
Je ne suis plus dans le circuit, mais du genre celui-ci: Cisco Small Business SF500-24
Pas forcément facile à configurer, et en plus, pas donné.
En tout cas, avant de l'acheter, il faudrait pouvoir tester pour voir la faisabilité.
Et surtout, rajouter un switch uniquement pour tagger, ça fait riche...

Pour les routeurs généralement utilisés par les particuliers, pas sûr qu'ils aient les fonctions pour...
Enfin, faut voir...
Si un membre du forum a une expérince là dessus, ce serait bien...


----------



## coolworm (22 Août 2013)

Merci encore pour tes précisions.
Il est vrai que ce n'est pas donné.
J'avais en mémoire mes vieux hub et switch 5 ports des années 2000 quand je pensais acheter "un petit switch". Ici on passe dans du matos pro j'ai l'impression.

Je vais me contenter de l'installation actuelle et utiliser l'astuce du PPPOE sur le mac pour épater les amis.

Je reste en veille si une solution est possible avec la borne airport. (Firmware pirate ? ou patch)


----------



## phis5533 (15 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour, 

je déterre un peu ce post car j'aimerai faire la même chose ! 
*Adaptateur fibre*<-->*switch VlanN3 configurable*<--> *borne aiport pour le wifi*

Le switch que j'ai trouvé est un Erlite3 d'Ubiquiti (https://www.ubnt.com/edgemax/edgerouter-lite/) qui gère donc la norme 802.1q

Si je comprends bien, l'idée est de brancher un port au boitier fibre, d'indiquer au switch de laisser passer le bon Vlan (835 pour Orange je crois) sur ce port, de configurer la connection PPoE et de brancher le port WAN de la TimeCapsule sur le 2ieme port ?

Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà réussi dans les faits à faire cela ?

La théorie c'est déjà pas mal, mais la pratique, c'est encore mieux !!!! 

Merci.
A+


----------

